# To-be owner (questions - LPG, 2.8 petrol, etc.)



## feared (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm about to go and view a 98 2.8 Quattro (manual) on LPG... 
How would I tell the difference between manufacturer-fitted xenons (were they available in that year?) and aftermarket?
Also, what kind of gas mileage do people get on petrol? LPG is half the price... that's the main reason I want to get it!


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: To-be owner (feared)*

Hey Feared
According to http://www.audiworld.com/model/a6/98/98-a6.shtml
City: 17 mpg (17 mpg quattro) 19 mpg 
Highway: 27 mpg (26 mpg quattro) 24 mpg 
Combined: 21 mpg (20 mpg quattro) n/a 
Not sure it that helps. What is involved in converting it to LPG?
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## VekiRS (Sep 13, 2009)

i just sold mine about a week ago
wouldnt recommend the car, too many issues with the engine


----------

